# Captain John Dyble, Metcalf Motor Coasters



## Gwen Skoyles (Jan 22, 2015)

Ahoy there all,

John (known as Jack) was my dad and was skipper for Metcalf's for many years. Before this he may have worked for Everard's and he latterly worked for Weston's when they took over Metcalf's. My dad came from
Caister-on-Sea and had several brothers, some of whom (Wally, known as Tit, Billy, and Freddie I think) also went to sea. My mum Phyllis, my two sisters Jean and Bunny and I sometimes went on trips with him. Dad retired sometime in the 70's, and I have learned through shipsnostalgia that dad was on the Thomas M in 1979. I know dad also served on the Polly M and possibly the Eileen but if anyone out there can remember dad please get in touch - he loved his life at sea and when he passed away in 1995 he took a lot of memories and stories with him. I'm coming up for 60 now and have 2 little granddaughters who would love to know more about the grandfather they never met.

Thanks and best wishes

Gwen


----------



## dontaylor1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi gwen i sailed with wally dyble on everards STABILITY he was a really nice easy going guy ,that would have been about 1967/68 time i got told that he died not long after because of a heart attack. Don taylor


----------



## canadian (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello Gwen I was at school in Caister during the 1950s and the names you mention stir the memory. It brings to mind some of the Caister Seaman, George Rump, who I sailed with and Russel George to name but a few.
Regards (R)


----------



## Gwen Skoyles (Jan 22, 2015)

Ahoy there Canadian, I've heard those names in the long-distant past! A long shot, but wondering if you might have been at school with either of my sisters - Jean or Vera (known as Bunny). I'm planning to take my grandaughter on a little visit to Caister this summer to show her where her great grandparents came from. I'll be going down Braddock Road, up to Roman Way and through the cemetery, passing the lifeboat memorial and the old infant school and heading on past the sites of some of the best fish and chip shops ever and The Green Gate! A trip to the beach will be on the cards - I wonder if the old stone lions look as big as they did back in the day!

Regards
Gwen


----------



## Gwen Skoyles (Jan 22, 2015)

Just looking back I can see I didnt reply to Don Taylor 1 - sorry Don, I seem to remember getting notification of your message when I was on a trip somewhere, couldn't get a signal to reply and then forgot about it. I do remember uncle Wally as being much as you describe him - a lot like my dad actually. Hope all is well with you.

Regards
Gwen


----------



## canadian (Jan 13, 2015)

The lions Are still there Gwen,You certainly know caister very little has changed in the old Caister. I hope your Grandchildren enjoy their trip, please tell them about the old railway that used to be there. The Never turn back, Ship, Green gate, and Kings arms were often frequented by Caisters seaman and probably still are. Bunny was if I,m correct in the same class as myself if not the same school. Harry Pascoe Was the headmaster MR Dickinson one of the teachers. 
I left Caister School when I was 13 to start training for a career at sea returned 10 years later with spots of leave in between to visit family. 

All the best for your forthcoming visit.


----------

